# Audio technica AD1000x vs beyerdynamics custom one vs beyerdynamics dt990



## tuunade98 (Mar 18, 2016)

As the title says, which one would you guys buy with GAMING as a top priority. It will be powered by a sound blaster z.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm in love with my audio technicas.


----------



## tuunade98 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm leaning towards the dt990 pro and custom one pro, as they are much cheaper. What do you guys think?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd nab the dt990's myself.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> I'm in love with my audio technicas.


Same here.


----------



## Frederik S (Mar 31, 2016)

Listen to them they all have vastly different signatures. If you do not have a chance to do that before maybe try and get them second hand off Head-fi.org then you can always resell them if they are not what you are looking for. In my personal opinion the DT990s are horrible for the price, there are a lot of more interesting headphones in that price range. The Custom Ones are good, but not fantastic for the price either. AD1000x are a bit special I only heard them briefly a while back, but I remember them as having the Audio Technica house sound and quite a soft sound, but that might be the setup.


----------

